# is my fish fine?



## taiga (Jun 30, 2011)

I just saw a dot on my fish wondering is there something wrong with it?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

your clown loach looks unusually skinny i think it has internal parasites.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^
well is it eating...? 

People are going to ask for parameters. Does the black dot look like it part of the pattern? Is it otherwise fine?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The dot is the least you have to worry about. Your loach is very very skinny. What kind of food are you feeding it?


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2011)

bloodworm, tetra bits and hikari sinking pellets


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

have you seen it eats?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

@taiga, I noticed last night that my red zebra had developed a spot too. i pulled her out and it looks like it's inside, underneath the skin. she looked skinny. i fed her and she had a huge appetite, she was going for everything no one would eat. i'll continue to keep an eye on her and let you know how mine is coming along. gl!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That loach is WAAYY too skinny. How many fish do you have in the tank, and do any other fish look like this? Have you seen this one eating? If there are lots of other fish or if you're not sure, I'd maybe pull him into a QT tank (with a pot or something to hide in) so you can verify if he's actually eating what you put in.

I agree with chiefwonton though; a fish that skinny says "parasites" to me.


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2011)

yes hes in the hospital tank 
all my other fishes looks fine but im not sure if this one is eating.


----------

